# How is Aqua Medic Regulator?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anybody used this before? Somebody tried to sell me one AM regulator +AM Solenoid plus one empty 5lb cylinder for $125. Is the price good? thx.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some people have had great experiences with it, others have had nothing but bad luck. 

It really is buyer beware for these kind of regulators, unfortunately. However, since you are getting a 5 lb tank (even if it's empty), it is quite a cheap deal.

Edit: Some spelling mistakes


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree with DB. You'd have a pretty hard time getting a set up (with tank, regulator, needle valve, solenoid) for that price DIY or otherwise.

If it's in good working condition that's a really good price.

If you're at all concerned about the function of the unit, maybe call AM to see how much it would cost to replace the needle valve since that's really the only moving part on it that the previous owner could have bunged up? If I recall, the unit is serviceable that way.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, I'd say that's a really good deal as long as it's all in working order.

Does it come with anything else? Reactor, diffuser, valves, bubble counter, drop checker, etc.?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

no. Just the regulator + solenoid + 5 lb tank. He asked for $200 firstly as those were just used for one year as he said but I cut it to $125 finally. I have to buy bubble counter.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow that's some serious bargaining skills you have there. lol
Good for you! You got the main pieces so the rest of the parts are cheap. gl


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. right now I am not quite sure is how AM deals with EOTD issue. My 90 G tank is with Milwaukee regulator and there are many comments as it is poor performance with EOTD. Hopefully AM is better although both are single stage regulators.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

While the regulator does play some part in EOTD, it is also the needle valve. With a quality single stage regulator and a quality needle valve, you will not experience EOTD.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. Anthony. But how can I know if the needle valve is a quality one. For Milwaukee and AM, both needle valves are built in. Right now I am a little bit nervous as my gauge of cylinder shows 500 psi and close to empty and it is said EOTD can happen at any time. But I still see bubbles come into my bubble counter and stay in stable number.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In general, built in needle valves and the Clippard MNV-4K2 are needle valves that are not of the best construction. 

500 PSI is not too low to start worrying about EOTD, I may worry about it around 100 PSI, however.

With built in needle valves and the Clippard, you often get fluctuating bubble rates, however.


----------

